# New Military Bandages



## CK (4 Sep 2006)

I thought everyone here might be interested in some of the new gear becoming available on the market.  The Oales Bandage looks like a much better product than the Israeli.  http://www.tacmedsolutions.com/oales.htm 

Its also worth checking out the other products on their site as well.  I have tested the Foxtrot Litter, and it is very impressive.


----------



## Armymedic (8 Sep 2006)

It looks interesting. When would this product be avail for purchase in Canada?


----------



## CK (9 Sep 2006)

Should be available early Novmber.  Size is the same as the Israeli Bandage and comparable price.


----------



## medaid (22 Sep 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> It looks interesting. When would this product be avail for purchase in Canada?



http://www.zulunine.com/

bandages available now through this company an off shoot of DropZone, or DropZone carries their stuff...either way its some good things...looking into a group by at the unit. 

go under fluid control and there you'll see it.


----------



## CK (22 Sep 2006)

Don't confuse the Emergency Bandage and the Oales Bandage.  They are two different products.  And if you are going to purchase the Israeli Bandage - make sure you dont over pay.  I've seen it much cheaper elsewhere


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2006)

Oops. Banned already? Just visited his web-site...guess where it is? Didn't take long for him to get busted.

I've found another good source for the Israeli bandage:

http://www.botac.com/ficaemba.html


----------



## Trinity (22 Sep 2006)

Gas Masked Crusader said:
			
		

> Oops. Banned already? Just visited his web-site...guess where it is? Didn't take long for him to get busted.



It's quite sad.. people returning over and over again
after they are banned.

I wonder what Dorosh is using for a new name?!  ;D


----------



## Farmboy (22 Sep 2006)

> I've found another good source for the Israeli bandage:
> 
> http://www.botac.com/ficaemba.html



 Obviously never ordered from them before.  


May I inquire to why CK was banned?


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2006)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> Obviously never ordered from them before.



Nope.

But if you don't recommend them for whatever reason:

Here'd be a good place to post your experience.


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Sep 2006)

they have a... sub-par reputation


----------



## Farmboy (22 Sep 2006)

Just search on any forum out there about them.


----------



## paracowboy (22 Sep 2006)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> May I inquire to why CK was banned?


you may.


----------



## Farmboy (22 Sep 2006)

and...........


----------



## paracowboy (22 Sep 2006)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> and...........


what?


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> you may.


  Crap! There you go again...and out spits my drink.


----------



## Farmboy (22 Sep 2006)

consider this me inquiring


----------



## paracowboy (22 Sep 2006)

oh!  ;D

Sorry, can't give out that sort of info. 

heh heh heh ;D

'Violating Guidelines' is about as close as I can get without doing the same, myself. Then I'd have to ban myself. Then where would you all be? Lost! That's where you'd be! Nobody to cuss at. Nobody to laugh at. Nobody to make fun of with your buddies. It'd be terrible. No, I can't put you people through that. It would be wrong of me.

Seriously, he violated Guidelines (knowingly) and I really shouldn't get too specific.


----------



## old medic (22 Sep 2006)

That said, Back onto the topic of Bandages please.


----------



## boondocksaint (23 Sep 2006)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> they have a... sub-par reputation



the bandage, or that company?

we used the bandage alot on the last tour, it worked great, imo


----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Sep 2006)

the company, they tend to be back ordered a lot...

the Izzy dressings are a big improvement, I also like the cinch-tight H-bandage.

You can buy with 100% confidence from Tactical Response Gear. They have the best customer service I have ever experienced, anywhere, bar none. Give them a call and they will build your order over the phone and have it out the same day (their website was rejecting Canadian credit cards, so they ran it through their office machine manualy). Plus they only sell what they have in stock, unlike some places that make you wait weeks or months on "backorder"...


----------



## boondocksaint (23 Sep 2006)

excellent, thanks for that site info


----------



## medaid (23 Sep 2006)

Zulu Nine is quite good too   give them a try  it was weird after some one telling me that I didnt know the difference between an 'Oales' bandage and an 'emergency' bandage... ;D what did I use to do again? :


----------



## Franko (23 Sep 2006)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> May I inquire to why CK was banned?



Previously banned user.

Nice try though. Did you really think that we wouldn't figure out who you are?

 :

Regards


----------



## Farmboy (23 Sep 2006)

> it was weird after some one telling me that I didnt know the difference between an 'Oales' bandage and an 'emergency' bandage...  what did I use to do again?



 It may be what you used to do, but CK could probably teach you a few things.

 Take a look at "The Army Lessons Learned Centre"  "Vol 10 # 2 Nov. 2004  "Tactical Combat Casualty Care: A Proposal.  Check into the author - or maybe you have already guessed 

 If this website is here so we can all learn and grow as soldiers I would highly recommend un-banning CK so people can pick his brain.  

 As for paracowboys comments and pm, whatever, good job on contributing.  :


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Sep 2006)

Farmboy,

We have a medic on here who sat the boards for the TCCC's, if CK was banned I'm sure the reason's are substantial and worth it. If your looking to pick someones brain about TCCC course feel free to PM me or I can also give you the name of the person who sat the borads that created the course, I'm happy to help if you have further questions


----------



## Franko (23 Sep 2006)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> If this website is here so we can all learn and grow as soldiers I would highly recommend un-banning CK so people can pick his brain.
> 
> As for paracowboys comments and pm, whatever, good job on contributing.  :



*First off....stop drop this crap right now.*

You are not a mod, therefore aren't privy to the situation.

Got a problem with it..... contact the owner.

Regards


----------



## tacmed2003 (26 Sep 2006)

Greetings, 
I know I'm treading on sacred ground here since I'm from the US, but I found you guys on a Google search.  My name is Ross Johnson and I am the owner of Tactical Medical Solutions and inventor of the Oales bandage as well as the SOF tactical tourniquet.  I am also a former 18D.  I just wanted to clear a few things up without promoting my products.

Other than demo videos and a very small amount of sample bandages (a total of 3) no one should have any first hand experience with any of our bandages.  Any one claiming  to have experience with it is confusing it with other bandages currently on the market.  Our bandages wont even be available for purchase for a few months.  When they are available I think all of you will appreciate the thought that went into making all of our jobs a little easier.  If anyone has any questions I will do my best to answer them without violating the rules established by the managers of this forum.  

Best of luck to you all, and thanks for the hospitality!

Ross


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2006)

CK or Janes ?   Back again, like the 'Second Third Coming'.


----------



## Armymedic (26 Sep 2006)

tacmed2003 said:
			
		

> I am also a former 18D.



We'll try not to hold that against you...  ;D

What are the chances of getting a half dozen at a reduced price to trial? PM me.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

tacmed2003 said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> I know I'm treading on sacred ground here since I'm from the US, but I found you guys on a Google search.  My name is Ross Johnson and I am the owner of Tactical Medical Solutions and inventor of the Oales bandage as well as the SOF tactical tourniquet.  I am also a former 18D.  I just wanted to clear a few things up without promoting my products.
> 
> Other than demo videos and a very small amount of sample bandages (a total of 3) no one should have any first hand experience with any of our bandages.  Any one claiming  to have experience with it is confusing it with other bandages currently on the market.  Our bandages wont even be available for purchase for a few months.  When they are available I think all of you will appreciate the thought that went into making all of our jobs a little easier.  If anyone has any questions I will do my best to answer them without violating the rules established by the managers of this forum.
> ...


now THAT'S an intro!


----------



## tacmed2003 (26 Sep 2006)

Sorry for my ignorance but how do I PM you?


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

look under his avatar. See the little icon like a 'word balloon' in a comic book? Run the cursor over it, and it should say personal message on/off line. Click it, and the pm window will come up.


----------



## COBRA-6 (26 Sep 2006)

tacmed2003, welcome to army.ca!

I hope you'll stay around, I'm sure you could contribute a great deal to the forum.


----------

